# trying to find out bout my farther



## charlottewroe (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm trying to find out about my late farther James david Wroe. nickname Captain Midnight. he work from gally boy to skipper out of grimsby (+Other places). he worked for the ross group on the Cat and others 1960's onwards i dont have many details but i'm hopeing someone knew him or knew of him and could tell me so stories or info of his past. i wish he had, had time to tell me himself i only had 17 years with him now i want to find out about my farther. 
thank you


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Charlotte! Welcome aboard. I think you're looking in the right place. There is bound to be someone here who know something. Good luck!

Ken.


----------

